# Show me your Pitbull...



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

These are my pitbulls. The blue fawn boy is Conan and he weighs 75Ibs. The brindle one is Wolverine is 90Ib. The girl is Trinity. She is 85Ibs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nice looking bunch you have there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute crew!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

such a good looking bunch you have there!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome and great looking pack!


----------



## JoshaClark (Dec 10, 2012)

*Nice breed*

Evian-#1...You have the most beautifulest breed I have seen yet in my eyes.. Not to musclier and look natural. I love the head shape as well as the body. You can tell you have a powerful bloodline. Can you email me. Some of the pics you have. (email removed for privacy... PM him on here to get the email address)


----------



## Cassiemae (Sep 20, 2012)

So gorgeous!!! Love them!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

My blue bully(girl)Caprice and my pup fawn Tyson


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are mine

Tri is my boy Bowser
Blue and white is my girl Bleu Diamond


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

Here's atlas 5 years old

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute pups guys 

This is my boy Dosia.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So cute!

Cain, my bully and Sheba our heeler mix

View attachment 13611

View attachment 13613


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Super cute pups guys
> 
> This is my boy Dosia.


Love that splash dogs one!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassiemae (Sep 20, 2012)

love this thread!!! 
My boy buster 


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cain's Mom said:


> Love that splash dogs one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  he has such a blast doing Splash Dogs. I can't wait till next season. He's only got a few more points left to finish out his SPD title so hopefully we'll have that done in the beginning of the season. Once he's done with that one we're letting our son compete with him in the Jr handler division. :woof:


----------

